# In the (unlikely?) event that UK leaves the EU...



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

A question for BBCWATCHER:

In your opinion, what would become of all the UK citizens living/working/retired in Italy if the UK should decide to abandon the EU?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

accbgb said:


> A question for BBCWATCHER:
> 
> In your opinion, what would become of all the UK citizens living/working/retired in Italy if the UK should decide to abandon the EU?



Just for your information and thoughts, we've been having this discussion on the Spanish page of this forum. Have a read, although it goes on a bit lol.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu.html

Jo xxx


----------

